# Looking for new club......



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking for a club b/t a hybrid 2i or 3i and a driver. I recently purchased a Callaway X460 and I am really happy with it. Previously, I was hitting my driver approx. 230 or so. At the driving range a week or so ago, I decided to try new things with my driver swing. What I found out, or better, what seems to work for me is I decided to bow over toward the ball a little more than previously. I think I was a little to upright causing my swing to be inconsistent. Anyway, this seemed to help and I am now making better contact with the ball averaging about 270-280yds in which I am satisfied with. Now my next long club is a Nike Hybrid Slingshot 2i in which I can hit about 210yds and then my 3i at about 180-190yds.

Now to stop my rambling, I am looking for something that I can use in the fairway and get about 230-240yds out of. I am somewhat of a beginner and would like something that is a little easier to hit. What club and brand/model do you guys suggest?


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

should have posted this in the Buy Sell Trade forum


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> should have posted this in the Buy Sell Trade forum


Maybe my previous post was misleading. What I am really asking is advice on what type of club would fit what I described above b/c I am not sure; it was not about trying to find someone to buy a club from.

I am looking looking for opinions on a brand/model that fits my description also. Then once I see what people suggest, I will go to Golfsmith and try some of these out to see what fits me best.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

centaur said:


> Maybe my previous post was misleading. What I am really asking is advice on what type of club would fit what I described above b/c I am not sure; it was not about trying to find someone to buy a club from.
> 
> I am looking looking for opinions on a brand/model that fits my description also. Then once I see what people suggest, I will go to Golfsmith and try some of these out to see what fits me best.



Oh.

Centaur, no one is going to able to answer this for you the way that you think you might get an answer from someone. all that someone will tell you is to learn to hit your Driver from the fairway; it's not uncommon. No one can tell you what Brand you should go with that you yourself will hit best with. That's about you trying different clubs at the golf shop onto a simulator screen. Anyone that suggests a brand is just doing so because they like the manufacturer (more or less). Try practicing hitting your Driver off of the surface (or try finding a good 2 iron somewhere). Still, I'd go for hittng the Driver if I were you.

Hope this helps


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Oh.
> 
> Centaur, no one is going to able to answer this for you the way that you think you might get an answer from someone. all that someone will tell you is to learn to hit your Driver from the fairway; it's not uncommon. No one can tell you what Brand you should go with that you yourself will hit best with. That's about you trying different clubs at the golf shop onto a simulator screen. Anyone that suggests a brand is just doing so because they like the manufacturer (more or less). Try practicing hitting your Driver off of the surface (or try finding a good 2 iron somewhere). Still, I'd go for hittng the Driver if I were you.
> 
> Hope this helps



Nah! I don't think I want to use my driver from the fairway. As I said, I would like something in the 230-240yd range. I don't have a club that I can use to be in this range. It's my driver (avg. 280yds) then 2i hybrid which I hit about 200-210yds, give or take. Basically, my question is, what do you guys use when on the fairway and have a distance to the green of about 230yds or so? I am not asking what will fit me the best by asking brand names b/c obviously everyone is different. All I am asking is for advice on a club. I definitely do not go out and buy something based on a suggestion or what works for them. I take what they advise, test it out and if it feels good to me, then I might purchase it. 

So what type of club can travel the 230-240yd distance on average? And I know everyones distance with clubs differ, but on average in you guys opinion. 3W, some type of fairway wood? I don't know! Please advise me on this.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

centaur said:


> So what type of club can travel the 230-240yd distance on average? And I know everyones distance with clubs differ, but on average in you guys opinion. 3W, some type of fairway wood? I don't know! Please advise me on this.



This is what I'm trying to explain to you. It seems like you ask for advice but then you don't like the answer or suggestion. If you don't wanna try to hit your driver from the fairway then well; I don't know what else to tell you. If you're already trying to hit your 2 Hybrid and it's not cuttin' it then find a 2 fairway wood somewhere(good luck). I can't say what club hits a certain distance because everyone hits them different distances. If your 2 H isn't cuttin' it and you don't wanna hit the driver and can't find a 2 FW, then I suggested practice hitting the 2 Hybrid further. It doesn't matter what someone else hits a certain club at whatever distance because that person is not you


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

here's a link that might help

2 Wood, 12 degree driver wood - Custom Made by Thomas Golf


Nike makes a 2 fairway wood in the Sasquach model but I say BLAHHHH to Nike. That's just my personal opinion


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> This is what I'm trying to explain to you. It seems like you ask for advice but then you don't like the answer or suggestion. If you don't wanna try to hit your driver from the fairway then well; I don't know what else to tell you. If you're already trying to hit your 2 Hybrid and it's not cuttin' it then find a 2 fairway wood somewhere(good luck). I can't say what club hits a certain distance because everyone hits them different distances. If your 2 H isn't cuttin' it and you don't wanna hit the driver and can't find a 2 FW, then I suggested practice hitting the 2 Hybrid further. It doesn't matter what someone else hits a certain club at whatever distance because that person is not you


I was hoping someone else would reply. And you're correct, I don't like the suggestion. Not a big deal. I guess I will have to go a different route. If someone asked me, "What club could I use to hit 110yds or so". I would tell them a PW might work, it depends on your distance, but NORMALLY a PW would do it, for males that is. You would have to go and try one out to see if that works. Now why can't I get a simple answer like this. And yes I know people hit different distances as I stated previously. I appreciate your response, but it's not really telling me much. I don't care that I get different club advice from people, just that this is what they suggest or what they use. That's all I am looking for. Its basically a survey. What do you use for this distance? I am looking for opinions and not just yours. I am not trying to be an ***, but you telling me if I don't want your advice then.......... Ok, cool. I read what you had to say and would like to hear others opinions.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

centaur said:


> I am looking for opinions and not just yours. I am not trying to be an ***, but you telling me if I don't want your advice then.......... Ok, cool. I read what you had to say and would like to hear others opinions.


No, what I'm saying is you're asking a question and it's not that general of a question like you think it is, but there's a simple amswer. If *you* hit a driver 280 yrds and a 2 hybrid 210 yards or so, and you're looking to hit another 250 or so yards then it's pretty simple - drive it again or go to a 2 fairway wood with a 12 or 13 degree loft. & that there isn't gonna get you on to the green with a finesse type of ball placement at all. I would hit the 2 hybrid again and finesse it onto the green with a good 56 - 60 degree wedge. That's more or less why not alot of people are responding with different answers, because there really aren't many options. Well, I'm done. Just wanted to help. Hope you get more answers


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> No, what I'm saying is you're asking a question and it's not that general of a question like you think it is, but there's a simple amswer. If *you* hit a driver 280 yrds and a 2 hybrid 210 yards or so, and you're looking to hit another 250 or so yards then it's pretty simple - drive it again or go to a 2 fairway wood with a 12 or 13 degree loft. & that there isn't gonna get you on to the green with a finesse type of ball placement at all. I would hit the 2 hybrid again and finesse it onto the green with a good 56 - 60 degree wedge. That's more or less why not alot of people are responding with different answers, because there really aren't many options. Well, I'm done. Just wanted to help. Hope you get more answers


Thanks for your advice. I was just wondering if some sort of fairway wood would help me out in this situation? I guess what I really need to do is go to the local Golfsmith and try some clubs out. Thanks again.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

centaur said:


> Thanks for your advice. I was just wondering if some sort of fairway wood would help me out in this situation? I guess what I really need to do is go to the local Golfsmith and try some clubs out. Thanks again.


You know what? I don't know if you really wanna go this far, but some tour players have their drivers and woods and even Hybrids 'bent' to a degree that is not factory standard. Example: John Daly has a driver that is heated and bent to 7.5 degrees as opposed to the factory 9.5 degrees that it normally is. If you have trouble finding a club in the range you're looking for; maybe a good "solo" owned golf store in the area has a master golf tech that could bend a club to a lesser degree for you? Just a thought.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> You know what? I don't know if you really wanna go this far, but some tour players have their drivers and woods and even Hybrids 'bent' to a degree that is not factory standard. Example: John Daly has a driver that is heated and bent to 7.5 degrees as opposed to the factory 9.5 degrees that it normally is. If you have trouble finding a club in the range you're looking for; maybe a good "solo" owned golf store in the area has a master golf tech that could bend a club to a lesser degree for you? Just a thought.


Thanks. I think I will head out to Golfsmith this weekend and see what they have to offer and talk to the guys there. Maybe it won't be that easy to find the right thing for me at this range.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

centaur said:


> Thanks. I think I will head out to Golfsmith this weekend and see what they have to offer and talk to the guys there. Maybe it won't be that easy to find the right thing for me at this range.


Good luck. Let me know what info you find out or what route you go with this. I'm curious to see what you go with.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Good luck. Let me know what info you find out or what route you go with this. I'm curious to see what you go with.


I shall. Possibly this weekend.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

centaur said:


> I shall. Possibly this weekend.


Well I decided to hit Golfsmith after work today. I purchased a Callaway X 3W 15°. Tested it on their Swing machine thing and it was the right club for me. Felt good when swinging and averaged about 240. I am happy with my choice. This is what I was looking for.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

centaur said:


> Well I decided to hit Golfsmith after work today. I purchased a Callaway X 3W 15°. Tested it on their Swing machine thing and it was the right club for me. Felt good when swinging and averaged about 240. I am happy with my choice. This is what I was looking for.


Sweet! NIce Choice. Are you going to replace the factory graphite shaft? I definitely would recommend it. Regardless of the manufacturers reputation for clubs, when they supposedly "co-engineer" a graphite shaft in conjunction with an after market shaft company like UST, ADila, Grafalloy, or Fujikura...(you didn't hear it from me),ahem..but they really don't. They pay the after market company to use their name in conjunction with the shaft and the factory graphite shafts are never (literally) never true to their flex.

Bottomline is as long as you're happy and it's working for you, then cool. Glad you found your club


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> Sweet! NIce Choice. Are you going to replace the factory graphite shaft? I definitely would recommend it. Regardless of the manufacturers reputation for clubs, when they supposedly "co-engineer" a graphite shaft in conjunction with an after market shaft company like UST, ADila, Grafalloy, or Fujikura...(you didn't hear it from me),ahem..but they really don't. They pay the after market company to use their name in conjunction with the shaft and the factory graphite shafts are never (literally) never true to their flex.
> 
> Bottomline is as long as you're happy and it's working for you, then cool. Glad you found your club


I probably won't change it. But we'll see as I play more with it. I have a graphite, stiff shaft. I find that stiff works better for me. That may change over time, but this is what works for me now.


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

centaur said:


> <snip>...I am looking for something that I can use in the fairway and get about 230-240yds out of. I am somewhat of a beginner and would like something that is a little easier to hit. What club and brand/model do you guys suggest?...



I hope you don't mind me chiming in here....

Ordinarily, 230-240 yds from the fairway is reacheable by clubs from 3-wood to 4/5 irons, depending on ability. I am assuming your intent is to reach the green in 2 on a par-5 hole. At the level you're in right now, IMHO, I would be more pre-occupied with my wedge play and lay-up. Get on the green, as close to the pin as you can, and putt for a birdie.

230-240 yds, hitting 2, swing your 7 and knock out the 150. Now, you're laying for a pitching wedge or less. A lot of Tiger Woods' victories were had because he gets a lot of birdies on Par-5s.

Always play smart and percentages. That means, for the most part, play within your abilities. You won't find anything inside Golfsmith that you don't already have in your bag (woods-4/5 irons).

A good tip. If there's a club you can hit at roughly 200 yds (consistently)...play a knockdown a bit and let the ball run the remaining 30-40. Shaping your shots will help you more than you realize. But even this advice will only serve the purpose if you're already comfortable with what you can already do at this point in a consistent manner.

Good luck.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

As a beginner, there is no reason in the world you need to hit a fairway shot 230-240. On par 5's you could use a driver, fairway metal and/or hybrid and 8-PW. It's not the distance my friend, its positioning on the hole that's going to get you where you need.
If you are looking for a reliable stick to use from the fairway to maximize your potential distance but don't want a large head wood, you may care to consider a small head 5 wood, a 4 wood or a 19-21 degree hybrid with a wood shaped head, the best being the Bobby Jones series.


----------

